# 4th Annual Flamingo to Islamorada Weekend Trip - 2012



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Tommy/TGunn asked me to post this with a link to the event on the FS forum.  The link is below along with the info.  This is a very cool run to make.

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?71410-4th-Annual-Flamingo-to-Islamorada-Weekend-Trip-2012

"Keeping with tradition of having the trip on the same weekend as the Columbus Day Regatta, this year's run from Flamingo to Islamorada is set for the weekend of 10/6.

Departure time from the Flamingo Marina channel is 12:30pm.

Many of us will stay over in Islamorada as in years past. Some of us will be watching the Gators get stomped by LSU Saturday night in Islamorada. Others who wish to run back before dark usually can follow someone familiar with the route.

This is a fun run and anyone who would like to have the GPS route can benefit from the trip."

[edit]Time change to 11:30am[/edit]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*

Moved topic to events. 

Hope to make it this year!


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I have it on my calendar... hope I can make it though.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

C'mon there's gotta be some other microskiffers that wanna make this run - and we need at least one jon boat lol.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd like to go, it's the damn 8 hour drive from Crystal River that kills me. I've never been to Flamingo so just to have the GPS tracks for future reference would be awesome.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

The trip is awesome - i wasn't able to make it last year but went the year before. I recommend it and say its worth the drive - i would just stay down here an extra day or two to make it worthwhile.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm in and reservations booked. Staying at La Jolla.


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

we are in.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Can we get a head count and bote type?

This year I decided to bring out da big bhot ;D

Scout 192 w/150 2 smoker! ;D


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

I am planning on bringing my bohemian and I think Allen is going to bring his bohemian as well. Staying at La Jolla .


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm in with Bonefisher 16 - haven't made reservations yet


----------



## sageman (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm coming this year with a 16. Didn't make reservations yet though.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing everyone out there!


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

is everyone just staying 1 nite or 2? i called LaJolla and they told me two night minimum only...

Thanks


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

2


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

We would rather stay 2 nights also but want to make sure there are other boats to go back with - not too keen on making the trip back alone lol. Maybe we can get a poll on who's returning sunday and who's returning on monday.....I think i saw some folks on the other forum are returning on monday also......


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm headed down Friday leaving Sunday. Going to drive to La Jola. Not going to drive to the park. Did this last year, much easier.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

That's a good idea - i looked it up on google maps and from where i'm coming from its 30 mins longer to drive to flamingo vs islamorada. I may do the same


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

I am going down friday night and running over to flamingo in the morning then running back to islamorada and spending the night saturday, returning to sarasota sunday. It should be a blast and hopefully the weather will cooperate. It is usually pretty good weather . I grew in miami and went to the Columbus day regatta probably 10 times and always had decent weather for the weekend. a little rain never hurts. a little i said. lol


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

LaJolla is full, it was the other day also when i called except for a utility room they stuck me in one time lol - so someone else gets stuck in that room this time. Probably going to come down friday as well - are you guys running over to Flamingo together?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone is welcome to follow me. I'm going to fish my way back to there will be a couple stops along the way.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

If you haven't yet, this is a great weekend to check the air in those tires, grease those hubs and check over the road worthiness of your trailer.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Good advice, also check over the sea worthiness of your boat. I am having my boat mechanic go over mine this week.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry, but are not welcome to come along this year. You haven't posted any pix of your new bhot ;D


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I haven't taken any photos yet - was going to take some of it down on the sandbar but cant now that i've been banished lol  ;D

There are a couple of photos of it in the Microskiffs for sale section - its that well preserved 93 bonefisher.  I might borrow a gopro and mount it to the poling platform for the trip.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like the run has been moved to 11:30 - might want to update the first post of this thread.


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

anyone leaving flamingo sunday morning and going back sunday eve.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm having motor issues so I'm going to have to cancel   unless the boat mechanic gets it fixed and i can run it in a lake here for an hour to make sure there are no issues.  Total Bummer but i won't come unless i have 100% confidence there will be no issues.

edit: not going to make it for sure - boat out of commission until next week.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry you are going to miss out.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

at least the weather is good this year - everybody have fun!


----------



## sageman (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey gang,
Thanks for putting this together again this year. We had a great time and look forward to doing it agian next year.
Chris


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

Had an awesome time at the Flamingo run.  Everybody was awesome ,  made a few new friends and the weather was perfect. Got to do a little fishing on Sunday morning . Its always fun to take the skiff offshore and nail a nice wahoo at daybreak.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Had an awesome time at the Flamingo run.  Everybody was awesome ,  made a few new friends and the weather was perfect. Got to do a little fishing on Sunday morning . Its always fun to take the skiff offshore and nail a nice wahoo at daybreak.


----------

